# I caught 2 more sparrows today



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

There’s always sparrows in the chicken run so I just catch them and let them go after lol  they are cute but super mean they bit me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're scared so they're trying to get you to turn them loose.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They're scared so they're trying to get you to turn them loose.


Oh wow but they went into the chicken coop so annoying


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

There are many kinds of sparrow; some are native and some were brought here from other countries. Do you know what kind they are? Perhaps you could take a picture and post it. We could help identify it with you. I'm a bird nut about all birds.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> There are many kinds of sparrow; some are native and some were brought here from other countries. Do you know what kind they are? Perhaps you could take a picture and post it. We could help identify it with you. I'm a bird nut about all birds.


I found this pic online but it’s similar to this


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Do any look like this?? The picture looks like a young English Sparrow.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Do any look like this?? The picture looks like a young English Sparrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41691


Nope not that


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I showed an English sparrow as they are the most common and not a native to North America. The backs of sparrows and finches look very similar in a lot of cases. At any rate the bird is likely a native to your area. Western Canada??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> I showed an English sparrow as they are the most common and not a native to North America. The backs of sparrows and finches look very similar in a lot of cases. At any rate the bird is likely a native to your area. Western Canada??


Wait what? I’m confused lol I’m not in western Canada


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then why were you posting at midnight one time when we were all asleep?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Wait what? I’m confused lol I’m not in western Canada


My mistake. Where is home?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Then why were you posting at midnight one time when we were all asleep?


Wdym it’s not 1 am??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> My mistake. Where is home?


Like south I believe


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Do any look like this?? The picture looks like a young English Sparrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41691


I think @lovely_chooks posted a female "House Sparrow" and you posted a male.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

They are house sparrows I believe, What time is it at your place?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

House sparrows and English sparrows are the same specie. Yes, I thought the picture looked to be either a young or female English sparrow, but if she has not seen males around, the bird is likely something else. 5:45 here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

5:54 here.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I think @lovely_chooks posted a female "House Sparrow" and you posted a male.


I don’t know abt sparrows lol


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> House sparrows and English sparrows are the same specie. Yes, I thought the picture looked to be either a young or female English sparrow, but if she has not seen males around, the bird is likely something else. 5:45 here.


Oh.. I’ll try to get a pic of it though


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> 5:54 here.


Ok what’s your time zone


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh.. I’ll try to get a pic of it though


From the front or side, if you can.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> House sparrows and English sparrows are the same specie. Yes, I thought the picture looked to be either a young or female English sparrow, but if she has not seen males around, the bird is likely something else. 5:45 here.


Oh ok, wow!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t know abt sparrows lol


Oh well, I think they are in Canada..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> From the front or side, if you can.


Yeah I’ll try to catch one again


----------

